# The fireplace I built



## snowdog (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this great forum. Just thought I show you the fireplace I built a couple of years ago, just don't ask me how long it took build it. ROFL!

Nice website!

See ya,

Snowdoggie


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jan 16, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 17, 2009)

that space is just screaming for an Equinox.

very nice stonework.


----------



## snowdog (Jan 17, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> that space is just screaming for an Equinox.
> 
> very nice stonework.



Really? Do you think an Equinox would fit in that Alcove alright?  I mean clearances and all, ya know.


----------



## scfa99 (Jan 17, 2009)

man great job, that must have been alot of pallets of stone.


----------



## gibson (Jan 17, 2009)

Ahhh!  So nice.  Beautiful house too!


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Jan 17, 2009)

carl spackler said:
			
		

> Ahhh!  So nice.  Beautiful house too!



I agree! MORE PICTURES! Please :D


----------



## pen (Jan 17, 2009)

Once again, I find myself oooooozing with jealousy.

No matter what time you spent on it, it was worth it!  

Well done.

pen


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 17, 2009)

Man Snowdog, you are living some of my dream. Thats just beautiful and useful at the same time. By the way, they didnt build the pyramids in one day either. ;-) Awesome job!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful hearth, chiimney and home!

Ray


----------



## wenger7446 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow....great stuff....


----------



## Corey (Jan 17, 2009)

Gawd !!  Nice set-up!


----------



## jqgs214 (Jan 17, 2009)

Gotta love woodstoves in Whorehouse Red!!


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice ...everything! snowdog


----------



## oconnor (Jan 17, 2009)

Now that is what I call thermal mass!  Beautiful.


----------



## struggle (Jan 17, 2009)

First time I have ever seen a mantle big enough to support a full sized car. 

Really awesome build there. I cannot imagine what kind of footings you would need to support that.


----------



## snowdog (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind comments.  Here are some photo of the mantle wood burning.  Yes, there is a vent at the top for air flow, still have not come up with a good fan / blower system yet.  Any ideas?

Snowdoggie


----------

